# Spyder's open jumper video



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Here's my boy in his first open jumper's run. We were both a bit sloppy, but he did it all correctly and he got a first place. 

His open standard run is best forgotten. He had a rear full of poo and he apparently can't jump or concentrate like that. Darn him. I had tried to get him to go before his run, but he just wouldn't, so it wasn't like I didn't try.

It was cold out there today. Good for the boy, but I froze.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Congrats on the leg!!! Not bad at all! 

I can't believe you froze, it is 90 here!!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Great video and loved all the front crosses you got in!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Great job!!!

*I hear you about the weather being COLD!


----------

